# Lottery grant to Bristol gay teens' group 'outrageous'



## Skin (Aug 27, 2009)

The Bristol Evening Post is up to it again 

A lottery grant of almost £400,000 awarded to a Bristol youth group challenging homophobia has been denounced as an "outrageous" waste of money.

The leader of Bristol's Tories, Richard Eddy, said the Big Lottery Fund award to a Clifton project called Reach was proof that money was no longer being handed out impartially but was instead being awarded to reflect "politically correct" lobbies favoured by the Government.

Stephen Williams the local liberal MP said on his facebook

"Stephen Williams  is outraged by yet another example of homophobic shoddy journalism from the Bristol Evening Post, our very own local branch of the Daily Mail..."

Richard Eddy was the bloke who wanted a Golly Wog as a symbol for Bristol tories.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 27, 2009)

this is the sort of thing that would get my dear old nan in a bit of a tizzy.

she told me she'd stopped buying lottery tickets because the gays get the money  it should be for children apparently. but not if they're gay.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 27, 2009)

Fuck the Evening Post. Wankers.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 27, 2009)

£400k is a lot of money for a local group of this type.

I guess the photocopying is pricey in Bristol.


----------



## Geri (Aug 28, 2009)

Richard Eddy is a prick. I was pretty surprised to see this on the front page of the Evening Post on Wednesday.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2009)

It inspired me to do the lottery on Weds. (didn't win anything though  )


----------



## Skin (Aug 28, 2009)

8ball said:


> £400k is a lot of money for a local group of this type.
> 
> I guess the photocopying is pricey in Bristol.



What groups wouldn't it be a lot of money for then?


----------



## Isambard (Aug 28, 2009)

You go girl!


----------



## user47632 (Aug 29, 2009)

I saw this headline and stupidly decided to read the article before I started work. Pissed me right off. 

Utter toss pots.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 29, 2009)

400k is alot of money. However, I reckon they'd have complained if it was a tenner!

Nobs.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 30, 2009)

Skin said:


> What groups wouldn't it be a lot of money for then?



MacMillan Nurses?
The NSPCC?
NASA?


----------



## kenny g (Aug 30, 2009)

They should have let it bought up by Redmond. At least soft porn would be more amusing than bigotted shit.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 30, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> this is the sort of thing that would get my dear old nan in a bit of a tizzy.
> 
> she told me she'd stopped buying lottery tickets because the gays get the money  it should be for children apparently. but not if they're gay.



That reminded me of this..


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 30, 2009)

> It will form a youth group to be involved in decision-making processes that affect lesbian, gay and bisexual young people through consultation with agencies around Bristol, North Somerset, South Gloucestershire and Bath & North East Somerset.
> It will also develop a youth group for those who are lesbian, gay or bisexual, or questioning their sexuality, and develop a group of young people who will deliver training and peer mentoring to adults, young people and organisations around homophobia and other lesbian, gay and bisexual issues.



If they only had £800,000 they could consult with even more agencies and develop more deliverers.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 1, 2009)

What fucking dip stick newspaper would quote the Campaign Against Political Correctness as an authoritative source?!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 1, 2009)

DaRealSpoon said:


> 400k is alot of money. However, I reckon they'd have complained if it was a tenner!
> 
> Nobs.



It's a lot of money to the average man in the street but it's fuck all compared to what Individual opera houses have wriggled out of the lottery.

There are probably more gay people than opera fans so IMO the funding is the wrong way around.


----------



## jusali (Sep 1, 2009)

Eddy is a prick, end of.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 1, 2009)

Maurice Picarda said:


> If they only had £800,000 they could consult with even more agencies and develop more deliverers.



If they had a million pounds they could buy one of these:


----------



## Idaho (Sep 3, 2009)

Pointless outrage story.

However 400k is shit loads of money that will be gone in a couple of years with nothing to show for it.


----------



## Skin (Sep 14, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Pointless outrage story.
> However 400k is shit loads of money that will be gone in a couple of years with nothing to show for it.





Except for homophobia being challenged perhaps? In my young day you just got your head kicked in and lived with it! 

According to Darren Lewis of Bristol who started the Facebook Group (600 members to date)

*Combat homophobic bullying* - Cllr Eddy should resign as leader

a. 72% of those suffering homophobic bullying have a history of absenteeism.
b. 53% of those suffering homophobic bullying contemplate suicide
c. 40% of those make at least one attempt at self harm
d. 30% of those make at least two attempts at self harm
e. In one study 22% of LGBT youngsters attempted suicide

We take homophobic bullying seriously even if Richard Eddy & the Tories don't
Tackling homophobia is essential
 Protest Tuesday, 15 September 2009 Time: 17:30 - 20:30 Location: 	
College Green outside the Council House Street: 	
Park St Bristol, United Kingdom

Apologies if I am supposed to ask permission to post the above.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think anyone on this board would claim to be in favour of homophobic bullying. Nor would they be against attempts to stop/challenge it.

But that's a long walk from giving a group half a million to spend on it and expecting results.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 15, 2009)

Idaho said:


> 400k is shit loads of money that will be gone in a couple of years with nothing to show for it.



And your opinion is based on what evidence?


----------



## Idaho (Sep 15, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> And your opinion is based on what evidence?



My opinion, like all opinions, is based on a combination of my experiences and prejudices.


----------



## Skin (Sep 15, 2009)

Idaho said:


> But that's a long walk from giving a group half a million to spend on it and expecting results.



Why won't this group get any results?


----------



## jæd (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm surprised that no-one has seen the comedy potential in Mr Richard "Dick" Eddy...


----------



## Idaho (Sep 15, 2009)

Skin said:


> Why won't this group get any results?



Maybe they will. I hope they do for both the sake of those being bullied and those groups that didn't get the money.

I just envision it all being spent on Legs Akimbo style youth theatre.


----------



## Ground Elder (Sep 15, 2009)

£400,000 is a big grant from the lottery. To have been awarded the funding the applicant would have had to put in a very strong application detailing their methods of working, track record, how they calculated their targets, project sustainability and so on. Armed with this information, references etc. the lottery decided they were a sound organisation that had a good chance of getting results.

Without any of this information Idaho has decided the opposite.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 16, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> £400,000 is a big grant from the lottery. To have been awarded the funding the applicant would have had to put in a very strong application detailing their methods of working, track record, how they calculated their targets, project sustainability and so on. Armed with this information, references etc. the lottery decided they were a sound organisation that had a good chance of getting results.
> 
> Without any of this information Idaho has decided the opposite.



It's an internet message board. People talk all kinds of crap on them. You need to get used to it.

You are all desperate for a villan so you can vent your anti-dailymail-type anger. Go for it.


----------

